# support for usb optical drive "save to dvd" feature on s3/hd



## tastyratz (Feb 27, 2008)

I know it has the option to "save to vcr"
But I think it would be nice to have the ability to plug in a usb dvd drive on units that don't include the integrated dvd burner. Hell, Tivo has a chance to make some money by selling "tivo burners" here as an accessory.
Users would have the benefit of being able to record their shows to dvd faster than real time as well as a nice seamless integration.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They at least need trasncoded to DVD resolution/format. That is if Cablelabs would approve such a venture.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, the TiVo would need new hardware to transcode - maybe it could be built into the USB burner. So it'd have to be a TiVo specific add-on.


----------

